# Lauwersmeer



## Guen (11. September 2002)

Hallo ,weiss jemand wo ich ne Gewässerkarte für das Lauwersmeer/NL bekomme ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## hecht (12. September 2002)

Würde mich auch interesieren, da ich Ende September eine Woche ans Lauwersmeer fahre.

Gruss
hecht


----------



## Guen (12. September 2002)

Hallo Hecht ,wenn wir beiden hübschen hier keine Hinweise mehr bekommen ,kannst Du mich ja nach Deiner Rückkehr mit Informationen versorgen ,besonders interessieren mich fängige Scharkanten zum Zanderfischen !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Laksos (12. September 2002)

Hi Holländers,

&acute;ne richtig gute Karte in &acute;nem vernünftigen Maßstab dafür hatte ich all die Jahre nie gesehen. Vielleicht gibt&acute;s die inzwischen wenigstens vor Ort in Angelgeschäften/Schreibgeschäften/Kiosken, da ist man beim suchen manchmal sehr erfolgreich, wirklich! Von Deutschland aus dranzukommen, ist wahrscheinlich zwecklos.

Alternativen (nicht speziell für Lauwersmeer, sondern den größeren Landstrich dort, daher auch rel. kleiner Maßstab, aber besser als nix), *bekommt ihr alles beim holländischen Fremdenverkehrsverband*    oder den regionalen Fremdenverkehrsämtern (die jeweils mit &quot;VVV ...&quot; bezeichnet sind, Heute aktuelle Adressen etc. bitte mit Suchmaschine oder Telefonbuch selber suchen, sorry):

1.) &quot;Komplete water kaart van Friesland&quot; ((Een uitgave van VVV Friesland-Leeuwarden), 1:60000. Eigentlich eine Bootswanderkarte. Tiefenangaben in Dezimeter/10cm-Schritten. Meine noch beste Karte! 

2.) &quot;ANWB-Waterkaart, Teil A&quot;, 1:50000. Auch &acute;ne Bootskarte. (Habe nur teil B, Lauwersmeer muß aber 100%-ig auf &quot;A&quot; sein!) Etwas besserer Maßstab, trotzdem ist o.g. Karte besser. Geht aber auch noch.

3.) &quot;Viskaart Friesland&quot; (Angelkarte von Friesland!), vom VVV Friesland-Leeuwarden. Keine Tiefenangaben, aber mit Angaben der genauen Fangplätze und Fischarten! 1:125000, Wahnsinn. Aber wegen der genauen Angabe der Fangplätze trotzdem zu gebrauchen. Einzelheiten im Gewässer erkennt man aber natürlich auch auf dieser Karte nicht!

Andere Möglichkeit wäre, sich mal auf holländischen Angelseiten (Suche z.B. über die Länderbereiche von Yahoo oder AOL etc.) nach &acute;ner vernünftigen echten Gewässerkarte umzusehen!

Ich kann euch nur sagen, daß ich aus meiner Karte unter 3.) z.B. sehe, daß dort bei Abbewier/Oostmahorn &acute;ne Sliprampe ist und genau da und auf der gegenüberliegenden Uferseite Zander, Plötze u. Brassen sind. Weiter südlich zwischen Ezumazijl und der Sennerplaat gibt&acute;s dann Hecht, Zander und Aland!

Auf eure Fangberichte bin ich gespannt. 

Also, *&quot;Hoep, Oranje, Hoep!!!&quot;  *   :z


----------

